# A "Rainbow Bridge Perspective"...



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

I hope not to post here, in earnest, for a long time. But, reality is that owning a golden has a promise of future heartache. And, perversely, the sweeter the good times, the more heartfelt the heartache. My niece, a veterinarian, *posted this article*...and I thought it would be worth sharing.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's a very good article. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I can really relate to how much she loved Sunny. I'm glad she found and rescued Trudy. Thanks for sharing this. Your niece wrote wonderfully about her feelings.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That was very good. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the article


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Lovely article. Well written and emotional. Thanks!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you for sharing.I wish I was that lucky to find the remedy in adopting another dog.I lost my last family dog in February and since 7 months I have been grieving and as I know myself I will be grieving the rest of my life as I have been still grieving my grandma.My ECS were the 5 puppies of Maya,our family dog.Except one,I kept all of them because I was not trusting anyone.Despite being vaccinated by the same vet ,at the same time,with same vaccinations we lost Lovely at age 1 to Parvo.So,this was a shock having a vaccinated dog and loosing to Parvo.Nevertheless,within the last 3 years,we lost the remaining 3 ones .My last girl almost age 15 in February.I used to always recommend dog owners to replace the loss of their dogs by adopting another dog.However,except rescuing dogs ,helping or feedings dogs or except the ones I had to adopt myself such as Peri,I cannot think myself of getting another dog at the moment.First I thought the reason would be ;- is it disloyalty to my girl ? - is it having the idea to be able to replace it ? - is it fooling oneself that the pain will decrease??
Most of the times , I even wanted to contact here on the forum @swishywagga and how she once responded me that she will when the time comes or similar.
I still do not know what is the reason for her not getting a dog yet although her being an active Forum Member and a real dog lover but would not be surprised if she said that she is not ready or will never be ready.
Because I will not be ready.I did not have time yet to grieve her due to life responsibilities including my rescue & adopted dogs.
However, I just know one thing.My babies were born exactly a month after my grandmother's departure.The most precious person in my life.Without my ECSs,I do not know how those years would pass by.I maybe directed all the love I had received and given to my grandma,to my own dogs.Till February, I used to suggest who had lost their dogs to adopt one when ready.However,no longer because everyone loves and grieves in different ways.Both Love and Loss change us and we don't maybe become a New Person but an altered one.It makes us realize different aspects or patterns of our character that we never thought we had or wanted to face.Both have a chemical effect on our brain and body .Yess,I lost my most precious dog and I changed.I feel it.I lost my joy of life who made me run home,socialize,rescue other dogs,get up,go shopping ..One would call it depression.I hate those words.This is not depression but realizing that one lost her Joie de Vivre because yess I lost my partner in love,partner in crime,partner in life ,partner in fun.
And there are many people who prefer to remain solo unless they encounter with someone or some dog in this case the same state.A volunteer from Goldenbond Rescue lost her own dog Scout who you might have encountered on social media with "Free Hugs".Yesss,she lost her partner.I have mentioned it on Golden Maya's page.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSQvi_piRnH/
I know this all sounds very strange but as a rescuer I decided to no longer suggest a new pet does not matter after many months or years because if both the dog and the doglover aligns,the Universe will make it happen.However,maybe one day or never.


----------

